# Future Trend Stallion



## Bracken 22 (11 August 2013)

Hi,does anyone know anything about the progeny of Future Trend ( apart from the mare Future Storm) What is his bloodline? What kind of mare would he suit? I can't find the stud where he is standing to get info. Thanks


----------



## HBM1 (11 August 2013)

In 2011 he was at Tinarana Stud in Ireland..you could try there


----------



## Bracken 22 (12 August 2013)

Thanks, I  tried that,   the website doesn't come up, but there is an email address and phone number, will have to go that route.


----------



## Eothain (15 August 2013)

No point looking up Tinarana, they're gone! I'll find out where Future Trend is now and get back to you


----------



## Bracken 22 (15 August 2013)

Thanks a mill, I appreciate that.


----------



## gadetra (15 August 2013)

He was in the stallion parade last week at the RDS. He's a foreign bred lad, by I Need You? If that' him he' standing with the Kennedy's in their Limerick stud. He might be on the KEC website. I will check later when I'm on my laptop 
ETA that's Kennedy Equine Centre if you try googling 
Just had a quick google there and he is not on their site. Might be worth giving them a ring. I think I heard the commentator say he's standing with them anyway, I could be wrong. He's down as owned by Kieran Kennedy.


----------



## Bracken 22 (15 August 2013)

Hi and Thanx! Yes I tried the Kennedy website earlier today, he's not there, but found a youtube video. Will now look up Kieran Kennedy and try the phone!
                                  Thanks again


----------



## Eothain (19 August 2013)

What Gadetra said! He is indeed with Kennedys. They have a proper roster of stallions down there!


----------



## Emmam6176 (7 April 2015)

Hi I know this is an old thread, but Future Trend is standing In Adare, Co. Limerick with the Kennedy's.
He seems to have 2 5 year olds that I've heard of competing.
Leighlins Future and Frosty Cascade. Both of which competed in the stepping stones to success league last year.
There are also a few names listed on the SJI website.
My mare just had a foal out of Future Trend yesterday and she is fab!


----------



## itsgottobepink (17 March 2019)

he's still with the Kennedys but there's so little info & images out there of him, anyone have anythign good?


----------

